# SnemulDS 0.5a released!



## Costello (Mar 26, 2007)

*SnemulDS 0.5a released!*

The best SNES emulator for DS!












*Update*: we have started a compatibility wiki for SNEmulDS, feel free to contribute! Click here!



Hurray! My french colleague archeide released a new version of his awesome SNES emulator for Nintendo DS. Version 0.4 was released a few weeks ago and showed great compatibility although a lot of graphic glitches were preventing games from being fully playable. Well, guess what? This new version has a rewritten graphics engine, which removes many glitches and renders emulation almost perfect! Check this screenshot showing Chrono Trigger in action!













 To download SnemulDS v0.5a, click here






 To visit the official website, click here

Many thanks to cornaljoe for the tip!


----------



## fischju_original (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome!!


----------



## Opium (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great work archeide!


----------



## -EX- (Mar 26, 2007)

Man, you kill me, that's incredible!!! The guy's totally a machine, he's ought to get some reward for this.


----------



## rhfb (Mar 26, 2007)

I LOVE THIS GUY!!!

Just delete the v.4 final and replace with this right?


----------



## dunderhead (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(rhfb @ Mar 25 2007 said:


> Just delete the v.4 final and replace with this right?



yup, there's also a config file you can add if you wish.


----------



## Opium (Mar 26, 2007)

You can also edit the config file to make the emulator point to a different folder to find SNES roms which is a great feature.

Super Mario World is practically perfect on this. F-Zero is getting better and so is Chrono Trigger.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Mar 25 2007 said:


> Man, you kill me, that's incredible!!! The guy's totally a machine, he's ought to get some reward for this.


He does. He is rewarded by being able to play all his own SNES games on his DS. Its out of human kindness he releases it to us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope to god he made the save game function away from the reset game function, because that pisses me off when i accidently click the wrong thing.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 26, 2007)

hes the man, super metroid is making steady progress, looks like its almost to the point of zero graphical glitches, all it needs is a consistant speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




much love


----------



## Costello (Mar 26, 2007)

check out the compatibility list, and feel free to update it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php/SNEmulDS...patibility_List


----------



## ozzyzak (Mar 26, 2007)

It's been a lot of fun keeping up with the progress on this emulator.  It's really looking great right now!


----------



## lagman (Mar 26, 2007)

It´s just me or the DS Scene is getting bigger and better every day?


----------



## sudeki300 (Mar 26, 2007)

can someone tell me how to install this on my R4.i already got the prepatched release from the official website so i just need to know how to put it on my card.i have never done any emulators on the ds before.just need some help.thanks..............................sudeki300


----------



## lagman (Mar 26, 2007)

Copy the NDS file to your microsd root.
Put your roms on a folder names SNES and that´s it.


----------



## Lurick (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh my GOD!!  I just had a Game-gasm!

I love Archeides!!  He's a fine example of a man who actually _*COMMITS*_ to a project, and goes to show you just how fast you can make progress on something like this if you only put effort into it.


Archeides


----------



## quartercast (Mar 26, 2007)

Donation time, ka-ching!!


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 26, 2007)

Holy crap this guy is SWEET!


----------



## Nuudoru (Mar 26, 2007)

There is a god and he makes an Snes emu for DS.

Amen.


----------



## darksavior (Mar 26, 2007)

its nice that its constantly updated, but no need for the author to rush out buggy releases. it breaks more than it fixes. 

capcom games like xmen, sf2, mmx1 have no music. megaman7/mm and bass have sound though. 

super punchout worked once but slowly, the sprites are now transparent. but now it refuses to load at all.

tiny toon adventures looks fine but then gets some major graphics corruption.

judge dredd freezes a few seconds in the level.

back to 0.4 heh...


----------



## ChowMein (Mar 26, 2007)

You are absolutely amazing!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Whooper (Mar 26, 2007)

Did any1 get this to work on the g6 lite? I can't get it to work!


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll test it on my g6 now. Hopefully, next update he fixes the sound. :\


----------



## rice151 (Mar 26, 2007)

is it still safe to say that SnezziDS works better on G6?  Well from my experience v 0.4a of Snesmul was a miss w/ most to all games I tried.  With Snezzi, Killer Instinct worked fine on my G6 w/ Graphical/Sound glitches still playable through


----------



## Whooper (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> I'll test it on my g6 now. Hopefully, next update he fixes the sound. :\


So You got it to work on g6?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  if u did, post the settings u used and how u did it (did u patch it or what?)


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ya Whooper just tested. Works on G6. I had to patch it with dldi + change to a ds.gba but it works. 

Heres a copy of mine. Also, just so you know, don't use the G6 Manager to put it in. just drop it onto the G6 and run it from my card. No need for add header.

http://rapidshare.com/files/22819791/SNEmulDS.ds.rar.html


----------



## Whooper (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Ya Whooper just tested. Works on G6. I had to patch it with dldi + change to a ds.gba but it works.
> 
> Heres a copy of mine. Also, just so you know, don't use the G6 Manager to put it in. just drop it onto the G6 and run it from my card. No need for add header.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/22819791/SNEmulDS.ds.rar.html


Thx! It's working perfect, seems a bit fast for some reason (playing diddy kong and it seems quick) but its working!


----------



## Torte (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats guys!  Definitely release of the season lol!  Can't wait to go at Chrono Trigger, ah good times!  And portable FTW!


----------



## poloman (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds fantastic - looking forward to trying it out. 

a very noob question - how do i find out the dumped rom number for Chrono Trigger so i can give it a go?


----------



## OSW (Mar 26, 2007)

Where does the configuration file go? root of the card?

EDIT: don't worry, i read the readme and found out


----------



## rippon (Mar 26, 2007)

poloman, back in the day ROM releases generally weren't numbered, at least I don't remember them being numbered, so you probably won't find it catalogued as such very easily.  On the other hand, google and SNES games are two great tastes that taste great together, if you know what I'm saying.  There are probably dozens and dozens of "RPG Shrines" out there with Chrono Trigger ripe for the plucking.


----------



## jono_ (Mar 26, 2007)

hows earthbound?


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 26, 2007)

How fast is this? I mean... GBA/DS/PSP run virtually all NES games at full speed, PSP can run many PSone and GBA near-perfect. SNES emulation so far appears to be more difficult.


----------



## poloman (Mar 26, 2007)

rippon - thanks for the tips - and yes, google is my friend!

works brilliantly! music on Chrono Trigger is slightly off, but that doesnt matter whn i can play SNES games on the go - great work!


----------



## rest0re (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(poloman @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> sounds fantastic - looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> a very noob question - how do i find out the dumped rom number for Chrono Trigger so i can give it a go?



dumped rom number is 1337 and group is anthrox .. so it is 1337_Chrono_Trigger(U)(Introhack)(Anthrox).Smc





 JOKE


----------



## poloman (Mar 26, 2007)

lol - almost fell for it!

cant get sim city 2000 to work properly - lots of glitches, and Street Fighter II Turbo - Hyper Fighting (E) (V1.1) wont load past the title screen.

happily playing fzero and chrono though!


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 26, 2007)

For the future, can you guys keep linking the compatiblity wiki to the thread when there's news about a new snemulDS? Mostly because the wiki is still pretty empty.

EDIT: And yeah, i know that DS has a hard time emulating SNES, but why for the Donkey Kong Country games (the SNES games i play the most without SA-1) is the emulator running at 100+%? IT TICKS ME OFF.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Mar 26, 2007)

Still having problems with DBZ Super Butouden 3. But it's ok, as long as the project is alive


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 26, 2007)

imgod22222, the donkey kong games do run fast just turn on wait v blank. hope it helps


----------



## Pedro UK (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good.  I'm off to try Zelda Parallel Worlds and F-Zero BS-X - You never know. * crosses fingers*


----------



## iamwhoiam (Mar 26, 2007)

the world is saved =]


----------



## gloop (Mar 26, 2007)

Super Mario All-Stars + Super Mario World (E)

Works! Finally I can play all the great mario games on my DS!

I will test earthbound, all DKC's and more today and add it to the wiki!


----------



## Nuudoru (Mar 26, 2007)

Edit: Guh, got the game to start. But the music is kinda off and laggy. And The screen is too far up. I can't see the ground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I'm trying Super Mario All-Stars + Super Mario World (E) [!]).


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Man, you kill me, that's incredible!!! The guy's totally a machine, he's ought to get some reward for this.


Haha, someone says that every time he releases a new version. Which is often.
Anyway, great to see a new version, and i hope it works with bubsy and/or top gear this time!


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Pedro UK @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Looking good.Â I'm off to try Zelda Parallel Worlds and F-Zero BS-X - You never know. * crosses fingers*


Be sure to let us know how that goes, please.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 26, 2007)

how is the street fighter games ?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2007)

Mortal Kombat sort of works. (Better than I expected.) This is turning out to be a really good project. I'm also amazed at how fast it seems to run after seeing what kind if computer you needed to run ZSnes at a flawless framerate.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 26, 2007)

Bubsy still doesn't work, but that can be fixed when SuperDat is implemented.
Top Gear runs a bit slower now, and looks garbled in-game (tiles messed up), but this time the road is at least near where it's supposed to be and not just going straight forward all the time, so it's actually playable, though not really enjoyable.


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Nuudoru @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Edit: Guh, got the game to start. But the music is kinda off and laggy. And The screen is too far up. I can't see the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change your y-scroll to fix the ground. as for the slowdown, did you try any speedhacks?


----------



## Costello (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> For the future, can you guys keep linking the compatiblity wiki to the thread when there's news about a new snemulDS? Mostly because the wiki is still pretty empty.
> 
> EDIT: And yeah, i know that DS has a hard time emulating SNES, but why for the Donkey Kong Country games (the SNES games i play the most without SA-1) is the emulator running at 100+%? IT TICKS ME OFF.
> 
> ...


press start repetitively as soon as you get to the title screen.
for some reason if you dont do this, the emulator wont get past the title screen. but once you're in, the game plays perfect, except for the sound glitches!
edit: oh well its actually random, try doing a reset if it doesnt work.. but I can actually get it to work pretty well, even with music and sound.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Pedro UK @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Looking good.Â I'm off to try Zelda Parallel Worlds and F-Zero BS-X - You never know. * crosses fingers*



Zelda Parallel Worlds plays damn near perfect in 0.4 with a couple settings changes.  I've been playing it for a while now.  So as long as this release hasn't broken it, you should be in luck.


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ya, I'm having the same wiki issue costello :\


----------



## Costello (Mar 26, 2007)

OK the wiki problem is fixed. It was a problem with the server date


----------



## poloman (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks for the streetfighter tip Costello - will try it out later


----------



## Killermech (Mar 26, 2007)

W00t! Super punch out is actually playable now! The opponent has the same transparency as your character, but other than that it seems to be fully playable.

The text in final fantasy 2 is fixed now as well so it should be fully playable too.

and road runner is now fully playable too!

I know me and some other keep saying this in pretty much every release he does, and i'll keep saying it everytime too.
He's my god!


----------



## Pedro UK (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 26 2007, 01:23 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Both games work well!  Zelda: PW has the same issues as LTTP.  F-Zero GP 1 & 2 (BS-X) also share the same issues with F-Zero.  Good-Oh!


----------



## lagman (Mar 26, 2007)

So it was a server problem, I thought the wiki didn´t like me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are so many great games working on this that I feel 8 again


----------



## stormwolf18 (Mar 26, 2007)

more complete compatibility wiki here


----------



## WishCow (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Ya Whooper just tested. Works on G6. I had to patch it with dldi + change to a ds.gba but it works.
> 
> Heres a copy of mine. Also, just so you know, don't use the G6 Manager to put it in. just drop it onto the G6 and run it from my card. No need for add header.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/22819791/SNEmulDS.ds.rar.html



Could you please tell what tool did you use for the .nds -> .nds.gba conversion?


----------



## Kenzya (Mar 26, 2007)

Overall, the graphics render a lot more cleaner and the games look a lot nicer. On the other side of the scale, this release has broken a lot of things. The sound in particular is broken for almost every game now. Certain games that once were playable do not boot up anymore, for example Sunset Riders. And this is the first time I've experienced a lock up in controls and the bottom screen while the game is still running as in Illusion of Gaia (GUI locks up at the start screen) and in Total Carnage (It takes a lot to get in to the actual game and once you're in there you can't control your character). 

But I'm extremely happy with this release. A complete rewrite of the graphics engine? We will see this emulator reach its goal, and that's a fact. Games are no more playable than they were with the 0.4 release, but they are A LOT closer. Thank you for all your work.


----------



## Whooper (Mar 26, 2007)

Did anyone get Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars to work?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2007)

not had time to play around with this yet but @WishCow there are a couple of apps and methods.
Method1: copy a header to the rom, grab a header here: http://darkfader.net/ds/files/ndsmall.bin and type the following in at the command line
copy /b ndsmall.bin+homebrew.nds headered.ds.gba
naturally replace all the names with whatever makes you happy/is necessary.

method2; There is also an app called DSBuild, I never seem to be able to get the app by itself (site always fails for me) so I have a mirror:
http://www.4shared.com/file/2228491/ef07d789/dsbuild.html
You can also get it as part of the devkitarm/devkitpro stuff:
http://www.devkitpro.org/

Edit: added link to GBA header, thanks GexX2


----------



## darksavior (Mar 26, 2007)

Super Mario RPG will probably never be emulated on the DS. Along with every other game with special chips.
http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/SNES_games_with_special_chips


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> These chips are separate co-processors, and would take a lot of CPU power to emulate. For example, the SA-1 chip used by Super Mario RPG and many others is three times faster than the SNES itself.


----------



## Pedro UK (Mar 26, 2007)

^
What's the second CPU in the DS used for in the emu?...


----------



## Kenzya (Mar 26, 2007)

We'll get some support in the SA-1 district but definitely not today and definitely not soon. Just chill about it


----------



## stormwolf18 (Mar 26, 2007)

sound i think


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> How fast is this? I mean... GBA/DS/PSP run virtually all NES games at full speed, PSP can run many PSone and GBA near-perfect. SNES emulation so far appears to be more difficult.



well.. the PSP plays ALL the ps1 and GBA games 100 % perfect!!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 26, 2007)

Lol Perfect emulation sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  this might fix one games problem, but in the process it messes up just about everything else making it something like an alpha instead.


P.S there is no 100% emulation for anything even zsnes doesn't do everything, and probably won't unless you know by playing every game out there for it.


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(SLiV3R @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(theclaw @ Mar 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How fast is this? I mean... GBA/DS/PSP run virtually all NES games at full speed, PSP can run many PSone and GBA near-perfect. SNES emulation so far appears to be more difficult.
> ...


Umm... no? What did that have to do with that post... AT ALL? PS1 and GBA on the PSP or any other handheld (other than the gba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is done via emulation. And no form of emulation is ever 100% perfect.


----------



## Costello (Mar 26, 2007)

On another website, the author told me he knew about the sound bug, he knows what caused it and can fix it anytime. But he doesn't want to rush out another version, so he'll take his time to come up with a new beta that will fix the sound problem and improve compatibility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great news!


----------



## Foie (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a .ds to .ds.gba file converter so that I can get this working for my EZ4?  I used to have one, but I can't find it...


----------



## eseyo1 (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone get Mario Kart to work?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 26, 2007)

where can i get the dldi patcher for my r4ds ?


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a .ds to .ds.gba file converter so that I can get this working for my EZ4?Â I used to have one, but I can't find it...


ndsmall.bin - Small NDS/SRL loader for use with GBA flashcard. No filesystem support. 

Example:

copy /b ndsmall.bin + demo.nds demo.ds.gba

Or you could repatch the snemul.ds.gba I posted earlier with the ez4 dldi.


----------



## Foie (Mar 26, 2007)

You can find all of the DLDI info and how to get it *here*.

Thanks GexX2!

I also found an easier to use program to convert .nds to .ds.gba. It is simply drag and drop.

http://www.4shared.com/file/2228491/ef07d789/dsbuild.html

Thanks to FAST6191 for the link


----------



## Ender15 (Mar 26, 2007)

Super Metroid works above full speed on SNEmulDS ever since 0.3, there is just this annoying flickering going on.

Vblank fixes it but slaughters the game speed.

I am ecstatic that you fixed E.V.O.'s background issues, now it is just about 100% perfect.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Mar 26, 2007)

i think the .05 rls is a great improvement, since now it uses the line by line engine, which is far better then tile, also transparency is enable. , anyway this is only an alpha rls to show these new features, it will get better for sure


----------



## XmemphistoX (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome Secret of Mana is playable!  Thanks dude!


----------



## poloman (Mar 26, 2007)

whats E.V.O?


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(poloman @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> whats E.V.O?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EVO_Search_for_Eden

Fond memories of that game.


----------



## pika3000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry, not sure if this has been asked before but can I add the ability to soft reset with the M3 game manager or would that mess this up.


----------



## wohoo (Mar 26, 2007)

it feels like this guy is releasing a new version of this emulator almost everytime i check out gbatemp! i love it!


----------



## Foie (Mar 26, 2007)

I just tested Earthbound.  It is about the same as it was before.  It at or near full speed.  There are still the layering issues present.  And the sound glitches.  Also, it froze for me when the photograph guy jumped down from the sky.


----------



## makwillownu (Mar 26, 2007)

U doing a really good job on the emulator.

I tried Captain Commando (U), it is playable, with some slowdowns here and there. but it runs alright.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG great update, hopefully there will be less slow downs.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Nuudoru @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Edit: Guh, got the game to start. But the music is kinda off and laggy. And The screen is too far up. I can't see the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go into options... there's a setting there that has "y-something" change it to bottom. Problem solved.


----------



## hobotent (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, for some reason I'm not able to save at all on my EZ4. Anyone else have this problem? It just freezes when i tell it to save


----------



## stormwolf18 (Mar 27, 2007)

save state doesnt work, use the save fonction in the game then use save sram


----------



## simpson17 (Mar 27, 2007)

save state works fine for me, on all of the games i have tried.


----------



## Black Obama (Mar 27, 2007)

nice.


----------



## science (Mar 27, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to get this to work on the EZ V?
I fail the FS or something, and then it can't find my ROMs, which are on there.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(simpson17 @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> save state works fine for me, on all of the games i have tried.



really?? what cart ?


----------



## Kenzya (Mar 27, 2007)

Previous save states don't work but any new save states I create work fine


----------



## imtony (Mar 27, 2007)

how is tetris attack on this
i haven't gotten my r4 yet so i cant test
i would like to know how it runs


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(imtony @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> how is tetris attack on this
> i haven't gotten my r4 yet so i cant test
> i would like to know how it runs


I'd think it runs about the same as before, which was pretty good.


----------



## THeLL (Mar 27, 2007)

Great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope this will get perfect soon!


----------



## cory1492 (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> Can someone tell me how to get this to work on the EZ V?
> I fail the FS or something, and then it can't find my ROMs, which are on there.You have to patch the gamecode to "PASS" to work on EZV, or it does not put it in direct file/SD access mode. Wow I wish people would read chishm's site instead of being oblivious..
> http://chishm.drunkencoders.com/DLDI/
> 
> ...


----------



## bevardimus (Mar 27, 2007)

4 things:

1) This is quickly becoming my favorite .nds file, so thank you for that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) Any R4 owners out there gotten super metroid to work yet?  Cuz my screen goes black after selecting "Start Game"

3) What's a good site to find SNES roms?

4) is there a working NES emulator for DS yet?

sorry for all the questions, I'm clearly a newbie, so any answers would be greatly appreciated.
Once again, awesome project!


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 27, 2007)

man, my super metroid works perfectly, just slowly

weird...


----------



## poloman (Mar 27, 2007)

3) What's a good site to find SNES roms?

i asked the same question(ish!) - the answer? as with so many questions is "google is your friend"


----------



## Harsky (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(poloman @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> 3) What's a good site to find SNES roms?
> 
> i asked the same question(ish!) - the answer? as with so many questions is "google is your friend"


¬_¬ 

Ain't gonna get an answer here.


----------



## poloman (Mar 27, 2007)

indeed! my q was the dump number of a snes rom (answer apparently was 1337!)

but google helped me out nicely


----------



## Harsky (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(poloman @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> indeed! my q was the dump number of a snes rom (answer apparently was 1337!)
> 
> but google helped me out nicely


Well to be honest, the question you asked sounded like you were wanting to download Snes roms.


----------



## poloman (Mar 27, 2007)

lol you got me there! - the answer i got helped me tho - not complaining at all


----------



## darksavior (Mar 27, 2007)

@bevardimus: yes. NESDS WIP. Even if youre a noob you can still search on google. I got an r4 in late January and before that I was quite well informed of what emulators were out.


----------



## rds_works (Mar 27, 2007)

Alot of people have been complaining about the capcom games and such. The capcom games like Megaman,,,etc do not work because they have their own chips on the game cart themselves, and emulating them is difficult with the hardware the NDS has to  offer.

It usually takes about 10 times the processing power to emulate a system. Just look at the requirements for the PSone's emulator, or even then N64, the reason being is because they are not a x86 architecture, but some other, perhaps powerPC?


----------



## lagman (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks to all the people updating the compatibillity wiki


----------



## bevardimus (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(darksavior @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> @bevardimus: yes. NESDS WIP. Even if youre a noob you can still search on google. I got an r4 in late January and before that I was quite well informed of what emulators were out.



well, the condescension wasn't necessary, but thanx for the suggestion, the NES emulator works great!


----------



## FusionDexterity (Mar 28, 2007)

How good is the emulation of Illusion of Gaia?


----------



## Tenkaichi (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(FusionDexterity @ Mar 28 2007 said:


> How good is the emulation of Illusion of Gaia?


I could be wrong since I didn't really _play_ through it when I first put it on the emulator, but it might be worse... at least, I had a problem getting it to really work- first I got a white screen, second time I got to the title screen without sound but the start button won't work (there's also a layer problem on the title, no real BIG deal), and the third time the sound came out, albeit garbled but I still couldn't get past the 'Press Start Button.' I messed around with the settings they listed on the other wiki but they only got me so far. (wait vblank) something something.


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 28, 2007)

I updated the wiki with Clock Tower, Front Mission, Biometal, Dark Half, and Metal Warriors. I'll have to fiddle with Illusion of Gaia sometime, since I've never played it before


----------



## RAneo (Mar 28, 2007)

just a question....

Does SNEMULDS emulate sound???


----------



## lagman (Mar 28, 2007)

It does, but it´s not perfect.
It also depends of the game. 

*TMNT IV:Almost perfect
*Street Fighter 2 Hyper Fighting: Nod good at all.


----------



## khan (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RAneo @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> just a question....
> 
> Does SNEMULDS emulate sound???



Yes, It does.

Sound in 0.5a is currently broken in some games which was not the case in the last version(0.4 Final) however archeide has said that sound will be back to normal in beta release.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Mar 28, 2007)

Has anyone been able to get Dragon Quest 5 to work well enough? I can get past the intro, but once I start playing the game and moving my character around, I open up the menu (with TALK, SEARCH, ITEM etc.) but when I attempt to select "TALK," it freezes. Any suggestions? 

Question about the GBAtemp SNEmulDS wiki:
I noticed that unlike the other SNEmulDS wiki, this one doesn't have an extension of the chart that tells the options people use to make the game work best. Will it be implemented at all?


----------



## Philosophy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice program.....Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did have an issue with one:
Tecmo Super Bowl III Final Edition

-No Text on Menu Screen or Main Selection Screen
In game is playable
Audio does not sync in some sections.

That's all I got from about 5-10 min.


----------



## GameFreak (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow! This is the best! Street Fighter 2 finally works, Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## RAneo (Mar 29, 2007)

i hope SNES emulation on DS goes perfect...


----------



## Kenzya (Mar 29, 2007)

I got Illusion of Gaia to work. I just kept trying different speed hacks and resetting the game. Eventually I got through the title screen. After that? There's layer issues and some sound issues. The game freezes randomly, usually when trying to handle an event.


----------



## science (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Mar 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me how to get this to work on the EZ V?
> ...



I read that a long time ago, but forgot about it because I didn't think it was needed because all my other homebrew has run fine without it. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## scognito (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cory1492 @ Mar 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(seja_8 @ Mar 26 2007 said:
> ...



I did a fix for NinjaDS, now snemulds boots on it: http://scognito.drunkencoders.com/projects/misc.php
Cheers.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 31, 2007)

QUOTE(RAneo @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> i hope SNES emulation on DS goes perfect...


That won't happen, it'll never be able to play all roms perfectly because of the special chips some games have.
Hopefully some time, it'll be able to play all the games that don't use such chips at least near perfect, and emulate some of the chips at least partially. Already now, it's not too far away from playing all games that don't use special chips near perfect, but it still has a few bugs and on some games, a lot.


----------



## Blu` (Apr 2, 2007)

Still can't get it to work on my G6 Lite...

Edit: Placed patched file that was pasted in this thread (the .gba file) into the root with the .cfg file. Running 4.7 firmware. Have a bunch of .smc in /SNES but when i run the .gba file i just get a white screen... help?


----------



## stormwolf18 (Apr 2, 2007)

get the nds file, patch it with dldi for g6, copy/paste your patched nds file into the root of your cart, with or without the .cfg file, you dont need it, and your roms into/snes.  

to execute the file, get in the g6 menu, on the top right corner select my cart. click on the file and addheader


----------



## stormwolf18 (Apr 2, 2007)

Archeide, the author of SnemulDs, said a few games will be playable through the sylus in the upcoming release of SnemulDs. For the moment, this is limited to games supporting SNES mouse. including 
Civilization
Populous II
Eye of the beholder
Mario Paint 

link + video : http://boards.pocketheaven.com/viewtopic.php?t=5486


----------



## lagman (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome, he also said that the Super Scope will be supported on the next release!


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 2, 2007)

this emulator is getting some great improvement.. definatly the most interesting emulator going on for the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Pedro UK (Apr 3, 2007)

It's getting seriously promising.  I really hope it lives up to expectations...I have faith though.  It's this good already and it hasn't even reached a version 1.0 release yet!


----------

